# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Finasteride Month 6- INSANE SHEDDING!!!

## kyle

I noticed my hair line was receding at about 19 and I started on Rogaine 5% within months after turning 20 and didn't notice any results positve or not but I kept at it regardless. Fast forward to now, I'm 23 and started finasteride 6 months ago. Initially I had some shedding but nothing major and then positive results started coming in. Even my hairline was coming in and I noticed so many hairs regrowing. Then it all took a turn, more hair was falling out and over the course of two weeks it escalated from like 40-50 to now it's got to be well over 150 a day. 
Has anybody else experienced this? 
Should I quit or ride this horrible stretch out?

All opinions/stories are welcome

Thanks in advance guys

----------


## kyle

Lol not the response I anticipated but I'll update everybody on the process/struggle. There is a major variance in the amount of hairs lost per day but the 150 hairs I said before may have been a bit off. The actual amount lost daily now is most likely well into the 200s (haven't counted, general estimate), I didn't know people had this much hair. Showering feels like the iconic shower scene from Psycho with my hair circling the drain. It's a shock every morning because I comb out what I can so none of it gets on my clothes but I still need to carry a lint roller to use between classes to keep it under control. 

The hairs falling out range from bleach blonde (my hair is light brown/dirty blonde) to black with some frizzy clear ones thrown in for good measure. The strange thing is they are all rather thick and I had heard we only lose the weak/brittle strands so they can regrow. 

Is this shedding or something more? Does anybody know why I am seeing negative symptoms so far into my trial? Any estimates on how long this will last?

Just so everybody knows I have tried to get into contact with the doctor that prescribed me the Finasteride but he is unavailable until May 2nd when I'm scheduled to have another appointment. Don't quite know what this will entail but the word "bloodwork" was tossed around. 

Has anybody tried Finasteride with shoulder-length hair before? 

PS I am thankful that the OTHER possible side effects haven't happened *knocks on wood*

----------


## AgainstThis

Kyle, I'll assume you were pretty damn desperate to fall on finasteride.

At 6 months in there should be no shedding and you should only be seeing results. Speaking of which, despite the shed, how is your hair? Does it look stronger than when you started or is it weak and receding? That should give you a pretty good indication of what you're up for.

That's the problem with finasteride. Not only does it **** up your hormonal balance, results are not even guaranteed.

Tough one man.

PS Hair length makes NO difference at all in matters of hair loss/ drug use. Nor does it weaken your hair. It just looks shitty if you have thin hair. I've been cutting my hair shorter and shorter as my hair loss progresses just so that I don't look like the ridiculous Baldilocks Pub Rock Archetype.

----------


## kyle

It's not that I was desperate, it's that it was prescribed. In actuality I was trying to be proactive and stop the hair loss. What I really wanted to do was maintain my existing hair and thicken up the hairline, same old song and dance as a lot of the people on here. 
To answer your other question since the shed my hair has thinned a great deal and has become obvious in some places so I style it different now than I used to but it's not that bad. NW 3 if I had to guess

Should I ease off or quit cold turkey?

----------


## AgainstThis

Doctors will obviously prescribe you medications. It's how they build houses and buy yachts. And this isn't diabetes or cancer, this is a cosmetic condition. So be double wary of "prescribed" medications.

Also, I'll assume you were buying generic Proscar and cutting up the pills in 4 pieces. Because if you were taking 5mg Finasteride for non-prostate issues, you my friend, are fairly ****ed.

Anyhow, consut with your doctor ASAP and if you decide to quit, do NOT go cold turkey, since that will result in an even greater shed. Again, consult with your doctor for the optimal exit strategy.

----------


## alex82

Any update kyle? I'm in the same boat... so much worse than base line its not funny  :Mad:

----------


## gutted

> I noticed my hair line was receding at about 19 and I started on Rogaine 5% within months after turning 20 and didn't notice any results positve or not but I kept at it regardless. Fast forward to now, I'm 23 and started finasteride 6 months ago. Initially I had some shedding but nothing major and then positive results started coming in. Even my hairline was coming in and I noticed so many hairs regrowing. Then it all took a turn, more hair was falling out and over the course of two weeks it escalated from like 40-50 to now it's got to be well over 150 a day. 
> Has anybody else experienced this? 
> Should I quit or ride this horrible stretch out?
> 
> All opinions/stories are welcome
> 
> Thanks in advance guys


 are you getting oily scalp? itching scalp?

----------


## gutted

> Any update kyle? I'm in the same boat... so much worse than base line its not funny


 alex whats your status?

----------


## alex82

Well the shed is showing no signs of slowing... loosing a lot of healthy looking hairs from all over the head and scalp is very much visible. people have noticed as 6 months ago my hair was full and thick but with minor recession. some hairs that are regowing are coming back much thinner than the lost ones. so it would appear that fin has accelerated the miniturization process especially at the front. :Mad:

----------


## 2020

> Well the shed is showing no signs of slowing... loosing a lot of healthy looking hairs from all over the head and scalp is very much visible. people have noticed as 6 months ago my hair was full and thick but with minor recession. some hairs that are regowing are coming back much thinner than the lost ones. so it would appear that fin has accelerated the miniturization process especially at the front.


 you must have had this:
http://www.hairlosshelp.com/hair_los...rogenicity.cfm

----------


## gutted

> Well the shed is showing no signs of slowing... loosing a lot of healthy looking hairs from all over the head and scalp is very much visible. people have noticed as 6 months ago my hair was full and thick but with minor recession. some hairs that are regowing are coming back much thinner than the lost ones. so it would appear that fin has accelerated the miniturization process especially at the front.


 how long have you been on fin for now?

----------


## 2020

maybe his hair loss is aggressive? He said that he "started" balding at 19 but plenty of people "noticed" their balding when they're already > NW3

----------


## gutted

> maybe his hair loss is aggressive? He said that he "started" balding at 19 but plenty of people "noticed" their balding when they're already > NW3


 if anything the fin is making his hair loss aggressive. its instigated homestasis in a matter of a few months in which the same process occurs in other individuals in a 10 year period.

----------


## 2020

> if anything the fin is making his hair loss aggressive. its instigated homestasis in a matter of a few months in which the same process occurs in other individuals in a 10 year period.


 right why is why I suggested to start looking for "products" that lower DHT without touching 5AR... finasteride is dumb

----------


## gutted

> right why is why I suggested to start looking for "products" that lower DHT without touching 5AR... finasteride is dumb


 looool dude are you for real???

why do you advocate the use of fin to ALL newbies yet you say fin is dumb?

or have you now changed your view on fin?

----------


## ccmethinning

OMG this hyperadrogenicity stuff it terrifying me. Does taking .25mg really lower your chances of this happening?

----------


## 2020

> looool dude are you for real???
> 
> why do you advocate the use of fin to ALL newbies yet you say fin is dumb?
> 
> or have you now changed your view on fin?


 no I haven't. Finasteride is safe and effective just not long term and by long term I mean ~3 years and after year it's all slowly downhill....

----------


## 2020

> OMG this hyperadrogenicity stuff it terrifying me. Does taking .25mg really lower your chances of this happening?


 .25 mg won't make any difference... it still blocks the same amount of 5AR

----------


## gutted

> OMG this hyperadrogenicity stuff it terrifying me. Does taking .25mg really lower your chances of this happening?


 dude noone is trying to freak you out, this hyperandrogenecity is not proven to take place, but there are anecdotal experiences of it occurring. if fin is working for you, stick with it.

----------


## 2020

> dude noone is trying to freak you out, this hyperandrogenecity is not proven to take place, but there are anecdotal experiences of it occurring. if fin is working for you, stick with it.


 not anecdotal... it is definitely happening it's just for most people it happens after many years. How else would you explain the fact that finasteride doesn't work forever?

----------


## gutted

> no I haven't. Finasteride is safe and effective just not long term and by long term I mean ~3 years and after year it's all slowly downhill....


 looooooool
and do you think a hairloss newbie will be taking it as a short term treatment or a long term treatment??

you are a *douche*.

----------


## gutted

> not anecdotal... it is definitely happening it's just for most people it happens after many years. How else would you explain the fact that finasteride doesn't work forever?


 i *KNOW* its happening, the fact remains... its not *proven* to occur.

----------


## 2020

> looooooool
> and do you think a hairloss newbie will be taking it as a short term treatment or a long term treatment??


 looking at potential future treatments.... < 5 years






> you are a *douche*.

----------


## 2020

> i *KNOW* its happening, the fact remains... its not *proven* to occur.


 it's happening yet it cannot occur? YOU ARE MENTALLY RETARDED

----------


## gutted

> it's happening yet it cannot occur? YOU ARE MENTALLY RETARDED


 no, you are the douche...you cant comprehend.

----------


## 2020

> no, you are the douche...you cant comprehend.

----------


## gutted

> looking at potential future treatments.... < 5 years


 you are a *douche*.

if your certain propecia can keep your hair for 5 years till a better treatment comes then why dont *YOU* just get on fin and stay on it this time??? 

did hyperandrogenicty already occur with you?

----------


## 2020

> you are a *douche*.
> 
> if your certain propecia can keep your hair for 5 years till a better treatment comes then why dont *YOU* just get on fin and stay on it this time??? 
> 
> did hyperandrogenicty already occur with you?


 my hair loss is slow anyways I don't need something as strong as finasteride I would be fine with something weak but doesn't work like finasteride

----------


## ccmethinning

> dude noone is trying to freak you out, this hyperandrogenecity is not proven to take place, but there are anecdotal experiences of it occurring. if fin is working for you, stick with it.


 I'm not on Fin yet. I have the prescription in hand but haven't filled it yet. I was really confident before, but hearing more and more about Fin speeding up hair loss (beyond the initial Fin shed) is making me think twice.

----------


## ccmethinning

> my hair loss is slow anyways I don't need something as strong as finasteride I would be fine with something weak but doesn't work like finasteride


 Saw Palmetto maybe?

----------


## gutted

> my hair loss is slow anyways I don't need something as strong as finasteride I would be fine with something weak but doesn't work like finasteride


 nw2 thin at 21 is not slow balding, at 21 i was nw0...at 24 i am now nw1.

----------


## 2020

> Saw Palmetto maybe?


 Saw Palmetto is a 5AR inhibitor too...

----------


## gutted

> I'm not on Fin yet. I have the prescription in hand but haven't filled it yet. I was really confident before, but hearing more and more about Fin speeding up hair loss (beyond the initial Fin shed) is making me think twice.


 you should take reports on the internet with a grain of salt. If your doctor and you think you are a good candidate then you should try it. get your dht levels checked and take it from there.

----------


## 2020

> nw2 thin at 21 is not slow balding, at 21 i was nw0...at 24 i am now nw1.


 and I'm fine with that pace it's not linear anyways I don't need to use fin I need something that works in other ways

----------


## ccmethinning

> you should take reports on the internet with a grain of salt. If your doctor and you think you are a good candidate then you should try it. get your dht levels checked and take it from there.


 Unfortunatley I didn't go to an in person doctor. I got a prescription from Medical Wellness Center, which believe it or not gave me a real Massachusetts state prescription signed by a real MD.

----------


## gutted

> Unfortunatley I didn't go to an in person doctor. I got a prescription from Medical Wellness Center, which believe it or not gave me a real Massachusetts state prescription signed by a real MD.


 i dont know what to reccommend then. Getting on fin is a decision you should make for yourself after weighing the beneifits and the risks.

----------


## WarLord

> not anecdotal... it is definitely happening it's just for most people it happens after many years. How else would you explain the fact that finasteride doesn't work forever?


 Please, show me your 50-years' study that indicates a loss of efficiacy in all patients. So far we know that it works in ca. 86% patients for 10 years.

----------


## WarLord

> i noticed my hair line was receding at about 19 and i started on rogaine 5% within months after turning 20 and didn't notice any results positve or not but i kept at it regardless. Fast forward to now, i'm 23 and started finasteride 6 months ago. Initially i had some shedding but nothing major and then positive results started coming in. Even my hairline was coming in and i noticed so many hairs regrowing. Then it all took a turn, more hair was falling out and over the course of two weeks it escalated from like 40-50 to now it's got to be well over 150 a day. 
> Has anybody else experienced this? 
> Should i quit or ride this horrible stretch out?
> 
> All opinions/stories are welcome
> 
> thanks in advance guys


 and what is your situation now?

----------


## BGP

> Please, show me your 50-years' study that indicates a loss of efficiacy in all patients. So far we know that it works in ca. 86% patients for 10 years.


 This.

10char

----------


## WarLord

> I noticed my hair line was receding at about 19 and I started on Rogaine 5% within months after turning 20 and didn't notice any results positve or not but I kept at it regardless. Fast forward to now, I'm 23 and started finasteride 6 months ago. Initially I had some shedding but nothing major and then positive results started coming in. Even my hairline was coming in and I noticed so many hairs regrowing. Then it all took a turn, more hair was falling out and over the course of two weeks it escalated from like 40-50 to now it's got to be well over 150 a day. 
> Has anybody else experienced this? 
> Should I quit or ride this horrible stretch out?
> 
> All opinions/stories are welcome
> 
> Thanks in advance guys


 A curious question: Do you still take minoxidil? And if you don't, when did you stop?

----------


## WarLord

> Unfortunatley I didn't go to an in person doctor. I got a prescription from Medical Wellness Center, which believe it or not gave me a real Massachusetts state prescription signed by a real MD.


 Remember that guys whining on internet forums are mostly a bunch of weakminded, hysterical hypochondriacs. They represent less than 5% of all users, judging from the rare side effects they report. The picture that we get from their messages is perversely skewed.

----------


## WarLord

> no I haven't. Finasteride is safe and effective just not long term and by long term I mean ~3 years and after year it's all slowly downhill....


 If you don't bother to read all the available information, then shut up and don't infect people by such an misinformation, you idiotic ******! 

You are one of those imbecile losers, who don't try any medication seriously, yet you always know best, how long it works, and you must give your "wise advice" on internet forums!

----------

